# Boys or Girls



## lizanco (Jun 6, 2015)

How can I tell if chickens are boys or girls?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Depends on the breed. Some are easy, some are downright hard to tell until they either crow or lay an egg.

Pics are very helpful. Side shots with them standing relaxed work the best.


----------

